# waiting list for IVF



## little89 (Jan 4, 2015)

hello everyone, i had my tubes removed two month ago (6 of november) and my doctor (dr. Macrow in Pinderfields(wakefield) ) told me that he had send a letter to reffer me to nhs ivf clinic in Leeds, but its been two months already so im getting worried is it ok that im waiting that long or somethings wrong.
Hope somebody can help me with advise.
thanks.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Every area is different but some delays aren't unknown.

You have a few options:
- Have a look on the regional section as ask people on there if they have experienced a waiting list.
- Call the GP and checking the date the letter was sent, and then call the department directly to see when you can expect a response.
- contact your CCG and ask for details of any waiting lists for treatment.

Good luck xxx


----------

